# cooking a frozen meat pie



## Joyce (Dec 21, 2011)

Making a french meat pie for Xmas and wondering if I freeze it after baking should I thaw it out before reheating. It will travel in my trunk for several hours beforeI get to my family for eating that night. Joyeux Noel to all!!!


----------



## ronparise (Dec 21, 2011)

Many of the frozen prepared foods I buy carry instructions to cook from frozen.
I think either way will work...Just be careful not to overcook it.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2011)

OK, I was outvoted. No Microwave.

Feliz Navidad!

Jim


----------



## Elan (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd cook from frozen with a foil cover on the pie until the interior is heated through.  Then remove the cover for the crust to brown.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

What Elan said - don't thaw it out - the crust will get soggy.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 21, 2011)

If it's got a pastry crust, i would definitely not microwave it at all.  You'll get moisture from the filling migrating to the crust, and the fat in the crust will heat faster...in all not a good mix.  (That's why they don't usually recommend MW cooking for frozen pot pies, if you care about having a good crust.)

I agree with baking it from frozen (although if it thaws a bit on the drive it's pro bably not going to be a big deal.)  and covering the top crust with foil to prevent over browning.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2011)

I often make quiche for breakfast on special occasions--I make ahead and freeze.  Take it from the freezer and directly into the oven and bake for about an hour.  Works great!  And I don't even cover the top or the edges of the crust.


----------



## persia (Dec 22, 2011)

You have to get into the spirit of things, with a name like passepartout and a french meat pie you need to start with

Joyeux Noël

That's beter.

Now when we reheat meat pies from a frozen state we allow them to thaw in the refrigerator overnight and then place them in a preheated (Gasmark 4/180 C/350 F) oven for 15 minutes....



Passepartout said:


> OK, I was outvoted. No Microwave.
> 
> Feliz Navidad!
> 
> Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 22, 2011)

persia said:


> Joyeux Noël



Yeah, I thought of that, but my keyboard is umlaut deficient.  Jim


----------

